# I hope MISSAPBT is Ok. NZ Earthquake



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope MISSAPBT is ok. New Zealand got hit with a 6.3-magnitude earthquake today. At least 65 people are reported dead. Here's a link to the story.
Earthquake in New Zealand kills at least 65, traps scores - Health Blog - CBS News


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw this and have been keepin her in my thoughts, thanks for the link Doug


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah I have few friend down there around Christchurch, some emergency responders and military; so I hope everyone that aint dead is okay; peace and blessings be upon those who've fallen... R.I.P. Crazy.. thats the safest place on Earth and they are getting hammered by quakes.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I just saw this on Yahoo, I hope her and her family is safe.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no. I'll check and see if she's been on FB and bring you guys a status repot.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hey guys, yes im ok, im up in the North Island of NZ.
Too close to home there are 300+ people still mising and there are still bodies being dragged from the colapsed buildings. Just this morning there has been 49 aftershocks mainly between 4-5am. they had an aftershock yesterday that was a 4.3 or something
I wish there was somthing i could do to help down there

You guys rock, thank you for thinking about me


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad your safe, How sad about the other's..Just aint Right ;(


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad you and your family are safe ... scarey


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I so thought we were FB friends  I'm glad your ok, we were all worried. I sent a message to Stunnah to and her and all her fam that lives in NZ is ok too.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a friend w/ family in Auckland... did it get hit?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

No Auckland is fine just Christchuch down in the south island, they got hit in the begining of September and have had about 3 or 4 thousand aftershocks since then, they have been waiting for another big one since Sep.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

the Mayans don't puck around... 12-21-2012 <---google it
this is the beginning of the shifting of the poles...
AGAIN!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Padlock said:


> the Mayans don't puck around... 12-21-2012 <---google it
> this is the beginning of the shifting of the poles...
> AGAIN!


Exactly my thoughts, people aren't beleiving me though! I told me Gransma about 20-12 and she laughed at me!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP- and good luck to those affected.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

The end is near... all these massive earth quakes.. one is gonna be sooo big that it creates a chain reaction round the world and the world will crumble beneath us....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Glad to hear you and your family are ok. Sad to hear the death toll is growing.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought you were OK. I remember you saying you were on the North Island after the earthquakes last year. My thoughts go out to all the thousands of people who will be affected by this latest big one.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers go out to everyone struggling in NZ. It has to be rough on everyone there.


----------

